# Plumped for the Worx



## Shadowfax (28 Jan 2014)

After much debate We (Hubby)have gone for the j24 for our eldest Instead of Islabike Luath we pick it up next week. Will keep you posted on how it goes.

Regards.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jan 2014)

I was going to say that I used this as well, but was finding it difficult to get sometimes


----------



## FuriousButFree (8 Jul 2016)

Hi Shadow fax

Any feedback - positive or negative on the Worx.

I'm thinking of buying 10 year old daughter the JA26!

Thanks!


----------

